# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Интернет. Грязь или полезность?

## joniscoolkz

собственно такой опрос назрел...  :Huh:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

Есть такая поговорка "Свинья грязь везде найдет".
Это я не для того чтобы обидеть кого-то. Вляпатся по неосторожности может каждый, но тот кто целенаправленно ищет халяву, порнуху и т.д. в грязи будет обязательно.

----------


## joniscoolkz

ну и вот интересно... чего больше на самом деле я отчетил что всегоп олно.... потому что действительно можешь найти как то так и другое %)
но на самом деле грязи больше как и в мире так и в интернете %)

----------


## GRom

Проголосовал за пункт №2. Считаю, что все же больше информации (пусть и не всегда полезной ;-))

----------


## Палыч

Чтобы сравнивать, нужно сначала измерить. А для того что бы измерять нужна единица измерения. А в каких единицах измерять "грязь и полезность"?
Можно,конечно, в байтах. Но кто это сможет сделать?
Опять же и "грязь", и "полезность" понятия относительные. Для кого-то красивый постер Летиции Касты (к примеру) в купальнике грязь, а для кого-то -- полезность.
Опять же музыка какой-нибудь группы хард-рока для кого-то полезность, а для другого -- грязь.
Всё относительно... 

Что-то меня с утра на философию потянуло. Гыыыы.  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Искал как-то схему усилителя "Родина-1". Каждая вторая ссылка - порно. И как связано порно с усилителем?  :Huh:

----------


## pig

Усилитель эрекции?  :Smiley:

----------


## Quazar

> Искал как-то схему усилителя "Родина-1". Каждая вторая ссылка - порно. И как связано порно с усилителем?


В гугле набрал "схема усилителя "Родина-1" выдал кучу адресов строго по теме. Почему у вас не получилось - не знаю.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

5 баллов! :lol:

----------


## maXmo

инет большой, чего-нибудь, да не видел. Так что оценить будет трудно. Могу лишь сказать, что лишняя концентрация на отрицательных эмоциях – проблема чисто психическая и от внешнего мира зависит слабо. Бесполезная информация и внимания не заслуживает.

----------


## Xen

Давайте все завтра...нет, прямо сейчас выключим интернет. А заодно откажемся от автомобильного транспорта, будем ходить пешком. Вы разве не знаете, сколько людей ежегодно гибнет на дорогах?

На каком-нибудь другом форуме я бы забанил топикстартера за идиотизм, но тут принято более лояльно относиться к проявлениям сумеречного сознания.

Все имхо.

----------


## SDA

Xen,респект!  :Smiley:

----------


## aintrust

> Давайте все завтра...нет, прямо сейчас выключим интернет. А заодно откажемся от автомобильного транспорта, будем ходить пешком. Вы разве не знаете, сколько людей ежегодно гибнет на дорогах?.


И что? Произойдет что-то ужасное? =) 40 лет назад все спокойно жили без Интернета, а 150 лет назад - без автомобильного транспорта. И что, разве было плохо? Могу сказать только одно: в этом случае мы точно будем здоровее физически!

Лет через 100 кто-нибудь скажет: "Да как же 100 лет назад можно было жить без ...?". А мы ведь живем...




> На каком-нибудь другом форуме я бы забанил топикстартера за идиотизм, но тут принято более лояльно относиться к проявлениям сумеречного сознания.


Как говорится, "не судите, да не судимы будете"... =)

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

По работе Интернет постоянно использую как легко доступный справочник на все случаи жизни. Ну а тематика "XXX"  - ИМХО, имеет право на существование, как и ты имеешь право не ходить на эти сайты. Метко сказано Andreykой - "Свинья грязи найдет".

----------


## tmvs

Для кого что...

----------

